# Eating Brush



## nc_mtn (Nov 24, 2007)

I have a pasture that's been great for goats in the past. It was wooded and overgrown with briers and things, and then I slowly added grass (orchard and fescue). Last summer we didn't have any goats to keep things eaten down. 
I hope to get some more this spring, and I wanted to add a few sheep. If the goats are able to survive will the sheep? As I understand it they like grass more, but will also browse on some of the rougher stuff. I have a good amount of grass out there, but I've never had sheep, not sure how fast they'll eat it down...
Also, is it true in general they stay in the pasture better than goats?


----------



## tracerracer (Oct 6, 2012)

My Dorpers, pretty much eat everything ( including knapweed and blackberry bushes) ........ Also, in my experience, goats are climbers and 'jumpers'.... My sheep don't get more than about 6" jumpin', and climbing? never............. I may just be 'lucky' but have never had any 'escapes'............ In my area, I don't have plants that are toxic to them, don't know about yer's. but they eat everything goats do.............


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

The sheep wil stay in better but they do like grasses and legumes far more than brush. They do prefer some brushes though particularly blackberries which is annoying!


----------



## cjean (May 1, 2007)

We have Katahdin, St. Croix and Barbados crosses (hair sheep) and they eat the brush just as quickly as our goats do. They particularly love the salal, oregon grape, blackberry, and various other "underbrush" sorts. They will hog down on tree branches and bark, such as fir and vine maple. And, they almost never bother the fences like the goats do.


----------



## nc_mtn (Nov 24, 2007)

Wow, thanks for the help. The main problem I had with the goats are them getting out. Seems like I should go for sheep then. We have a few Mountain Laurel and Rhododendron 
I know those are toxic to goats, would they be to the sheep too?


----------



## tracerracer (Oct 6, 2012)

nc_mtn said:


> Wow, thanks for the help. The main problem I had with the goats are them getting out. Seems like I should go for sheep then. We have a few Mountain Laurel and Rhododendron
> I know those are toxic to goats, would they be to the sheep too?


YES ...... they are................... Not so much problem with mature animals, but lambs, like all babies will try anything. ( at least that was my neighbor's experience, she did save the lambs, and promptly killed/yarded out all the wild Rhodies )


----------



## secuono (Sep 28, 2011)

My sheep hate weeds, they hate bothering with fencing and escaping, etc. Very polite and calm animals, they prefer easy to get to grass than any trouble. 
Goats are like guinea fowl, always getting into trouble, loud and annoying..lol.


----------



## Hairsheep (Aug 13, 2012)

nc_mtn said:


> I have a pasture that's been great for goats in the past. It was wooded and overgrown with briers and things, and then I slowly added grass (orchard and fescue). Last summer we didn't have any goats to keep things eaten down.
> I hope to get some more this spring, and I wanted to add a few sheep. If the goats are able to survive will the sheep? As I understand it they like grass more, but will also browse on some of the rougher stuff. I have a good amount of grass out there, but I've never had sheep, not sure how fast they'll eat it down...
> Also, is it true in general they stay in the pasture better than goats?


Well, its the dead of winter...and I take a machete out and wack down tall weeds, that are still standing with leaves on them, small bushy trees, and wild grape vines...My sheep(Katahdins and Dorper X Katahdin crosses) love it!:clap:


----------



## ONG2 (Sep 22, 2010)

American Black Belly here. They love brush and will stand on their head for poison ivy. Paw Paw trees are safe for whatever reason.


----------



## wendle (Feb 22, 2006)

Ross said:


> The sheep wil stay in better but they do like grasses and legumes far more than brush. They do prefer some brushes though particularly blackberries which is annoying!


Between sheep and Walnut trees, I've lost most of my blackberries. I feel your pain!


----------



## bknthesdle (Mar 27, 2011)

My katahdins are almost like goats. They molested every bush in their pasture area. They would stand up on their hind legs and lean the branch to the ground and all the other sheep would flock to it and strip it bare. They also LOVED leaves...even dead ones. (our bushes were lilacs and caragana) 

I love my katahdins. I feel like I get the best of both worlds. (sheep and goat worlds that is.)


----------



## tracerracer (Oct 6, 2012)

bknthesdle said:


> My katahdins are almost like goats. They molested every bush in their pasture area. They would stand up on their hind legs and lean the branch to the ground and all the other sheep would flock to it and strip it bare. They also LOVED leaves...even dead ones. (our bushes were lilacs and caragana)
> 
> I love my katahdins. I feel like I get the best of both worlds. (sheep and goat worlds that is.)


My dorpers and the once low hanging apple tree.... Same thing  ......... I am gonna 'fence off' the black berry bush that runs down the fence line ( to be honest, I', not 'totally' convinced there IS a fence there, so better safe than sorry  )


----------



## ajaxlucy (Jul 18, 2004)

bknthesdle said:


> My katahdins are almost like goats. They molested every bush in their pasture area. They would stand up on their hind legs and lean the branch to the ground and all the other sheep would flock to it and strip it bare. They also LOVED leaves...even dead ones. (our bushes were lilacs and caragana)
> 
> I love my katahdins. I feel like I get the best of both worlds. (sheep and goat worlds that is.)


My Shetlands do this, too. There used to be a lot of honeysuckle and Japanese knotweed out back, but not anymore.


----------

